# Stripverhaal, bande dessinée (Engels)



## eno2

Hallo,

Stripverhaal, bande dessinée:

bande dessinée

Stripverhaal/bande dessinée in het Engels is volgens wat ik vind in WR: comic of comic-strip(=dagelijkse afleveringen in krant). Comic album = stripverhalen zoals Tin Tin/ Kuifje. Comic book  (monthly magazine). There's also the word ''graphic novel: A novel in comic-strip format zegt OED. Ik ben ongelukkig met de term 'comic' en blijf het eens met de openingspost van de link. Bande dessinée, net als stripverhaal, is neutraal. Er is geen enkele reden waarom dat  'comic' zouden moeten zijn over de hele lijn. Maar er is geen ander woord, vrees ik.


----------



## Wordspin18

(Is there an online version of OED?)

Ik voel me ook onprettig bij "comic", alsof een stripverhaal altijd grappig zou moeten zijn. Hier te lande zegt men: "een grap is leuk als hij van korte  duur is".


----------



## eno2

English Dictionary, Thesaurus, & grammar help | Oxford Dictionaries


----------



## Wordspin18

Heel veel dank!


----------



## Red Arrow

Wat is er mis met het woord "comic"? In het Nederlands verwijzen comics naar Amerikaanse superheldenstrips, maar in het Engels zijn strips van bijvoorbeeld Donald Duck ook gewoon comics.

Idem voor manga. In het Nederlands is een manga een Japanse strip, in het Japans is een manga gewoon een stripverhaal.

Sorry als ik je vraag verkeerd interpreteerde.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> In het Nederlands verwijzen comics naar Amerikaanse superheldenstrips,



Een comic is  een <1 (komisch) stripverhaal> in het Nederlands (DVD)


-----



> Wat is er mis met het woord "comic"?


 Dat het enkel maar 'komisch' oproept terwijl veel stripverhalen HELEMAAL niet komisch/comic zijn.
----


> Idem voor manga. In het Nederlands is een manga een Japanse strip, in het Japans is een manga gewoon een stripverhaal.


Strip? Strips? Dat zijn normaal <de afbeeldingen in een stripverhaal > in het Nederlands. Misschien ook een ellips voor stripverhalen?

Ik weet nog altijd niet HEEL precies hoe het Engels (AE en BE)
comic
comic strip
comic album
comic book

gebruikt, en hoe ze heel precies vertaald zouden moeten worden, maar het is in elk geval altijd comic.


----------



## Wordspin18

Hmm is dit niet een bijwerking van, of een verschijnsel van niet geheel doorgevoerde liguistische globalisatie?

In hoeverre is het overigens mogelijk en wenselijk dat wij of onze nakomelingen in de toekomst allemaal uitsluitend een (of andere) soort Engels gaan gebruiken?
Ergens op de Noord-Amerikaanse Oostkust - las ik ooit in National Geographic Magazine - is een instituut waar verdwenen/verdwijnende talen vastgelegd worden.
Zouden wij Europeanen ook in de rij moeten gaan staan?


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Een comic is  een <1 (komisch) stripverhaal> in het Nederlands (DVD)


Leuk voor de Van Dale, maar daar is niemand het mee eens. Wandel eens een stripwinkel binnen en vraag er naar de comics. Dan gaan ze je geen Donald Duck, Garfield of Casper/Calvin & Hobbes geven. Comics zijn in het Nederlands en het Frans een genre geworden. Dat is toch al een tijd zo.
Comic - Wikipedia
Comics — Wikipédia
Marvel


eno2 said:


> Ik weet nog altijd niet HEEL precies hoe het Engels (AE en BE)
> comic
> comic strip
> comic album
> comic book
> 
> gebruikt, en hoe ze heel precies vertaald zouden moeten worden, maar het is in elk geval altijd comic.


Kijk eens hoe op deze sites het woord "comic" gebruikt wordt:
Comics
Marvel Comics | Marvel Comic Books | Comics | Marvel.com

Comic is kort voor comic book. Zelfs deprimerende strips vol bloed, seks, drugs en HIV zijn nog steeds comics in het Engels. Comics hoeven al lang niet meer komisch te zijn, maar het kan natuurlijk wel.

_Did you ever wonder why we call them comic books? Even if they are not funny and they are not books?_
Why We Call Them “Comics” – COMIC BOOK COLLECTORS CLUB

Nederlandse woorden zijn ook niet altijd even logisch. Denk aan "driedubbel" (betekent niet x6) of "antisemitische moslims" (veel moslims zijn zelf Semieten).


----------



## eno2

Van Dale zit er met stripverhalen toch niet naast?
Het gaat me eerder om het Engelse woord, initiëel niet hoe het woord 'comic' (en zijn compounds) bij ons en in Frankrijk gebruikt wordt, alhoewel ook altijd goed om weten natuurlijk.



> _Did you ever wonder why we call them comic books? Even if they are not funny and they are not books?_
> Why We Call Them “Comics” – COMIC BOOK COLLECTORS CLUB



Goeie link.
Jouw andere links Comics
Marvel Comics | Marvel Comic Books | Comics | Marvel.com
geven toch comic als 'stripverhaal', nee?

Een definitie van 'comic strip'



> A comic strip is a sequence of drawings arranged in interrelated panels to display brief humor or form a narrative, often serialized, with text in balloons  etc....


 comic strip - Google Search

A 'comic strip' lijkt me niet het exacte equivalent van 'stripverhaal'. Dan nog eerder 'comic' lijkt me, maar het is me nog steeds niet helemaal duidelijk.

PS IK heb getwijfeld of ik niet beter een consultatie moest doen over de juiste betekenis, gebruik  en vertaling van comic en zijn compounds , maar uiteindelijk koos ik voor de vraag naar de vertaling van bande dessinée en stripverhaal. Dat zou dan 'comic' zijn?


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Van Dale zit er met stripverhalen toch niet naast?


Met "(komisch) stripverhaal" zitten ze er toch echt naast. Zelfs "(al dan niet komisch) stripverhaal" is in het Nederlands niet helemaal juist. Ik begrijp die definitie wel vanuit prescriptief standpunt, maar ze beweren een descriptief woordenboek te zijn... Comics worden hier geassocieerd met "geek culture".


> Een definitie van 'comic strip'
> 
> comic strip - Google Search
> 
> A 'comic strip' lijkt me niet het exacte equivalent van 'stripverhaal'. Dan nog eerder 'comic' lijkt me, maar het is me nog steeds niet helemaal duidelijk.


Vergeet niet dat het Engelse woord strip letterlijk strook betekent, en volgens mij moet je "comic strips" wél letterlijk nemen. Ik weet niet of je het moet vertalen als "komische stroken" of als "stripverhaalstroken", maar in beide gevallen gaat het om de typische krantenstrips: Garfield, Hägar de verschrikkelijke, Casper en Hobbes, Peanuts. Strookjes in de krant. Eventueel een lang vervolgverhaal.

Het algemene woord is comic / comic book. Comic strips zijn echt stroken.

Superheldenstripverhalen zijn vaak niet opgebouwd uit fatsoenlijke stroken: https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/hW2oqV8r6Qw5xXSvoo2Yhk-320-80.jpg


eno2 said:


> maar uiteindelijk koos ik voor de vraag naar de vertaling van bande dessinée en stripverhaal. Dat zou dan 'comic' zijn?


Ja, en als je het specifiek over de strips uit onze contreien hebt, dan zeg je Franco-Belgian comics.
Franco-Belgian comics - Wikipedia


eno2 said:


> Strip? Strips? Dat zijn normaal <de afbeeldingen in een stripverhaal > in het Nederlands. Misschien ook een ellips voor stripverhalen?


Inderdaad een ellips


----------



## eno2

OK het is me al duidelijker. Bedankt.


----------



## ThomasK

"(Komisch) stripverhaal" vind ik niet zo slecht. Ik denk dat strips aanvankelijk bedoeld waren om te amuseren, maar sindsdien verder geëvolueerd zijn. Door de haakjes eert de definitie de oorspronkelijke vorm, maar creëert die ruimte voor allerlei. En woorden verstarren, dat is onvermijdelijk, terwijl hun betekenis in beweging blijft... Niemand denkt bij "ballast" nog aan een "naakte last", enz.


----------



## eno2

Gister las ik het begin van een recensie over een nieuw uitgebracht stripverhaal in Spanje en daar werd ook het woord
comic voor gebruikt. Met accent op de o. Dit wordt een eeeepiedeeeemie....


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> eeeepiedeeeemie....


Je spreekt het Nederlandse woord epidemie hetzelfde uit als het Franse woord épidémie [epide'mi].


----------

